# which motherboard should i buy?



## rahulvyas (May 2, 2011)

which motherboard should i buy?
i have amd phenom ii x2 550 black edition
2gb ddr2 ram 800mhz
msi mobo Am2+ k9n6pgm2 i got 
i purchased it on 25th dec. 2009 


i want to upgrade my configuration
i thought of getting gigabyte 880gm-ud2h
its here (new delhi,nehru place) for Rs.4200 in smcinternational and costtocost
i am also planning to buy 4gb ddr3 or 5gb (4gb(1600mhz)+1gb(1333mhz))
my budget is for Ram and motherboard = Rs.7000 approx
i want to sell my motherboard which is msi am2+ K9N6PGM2 -i got it from costtocost
and a ddr2 2gb ram
if u are interested in buying tell me
will i be able to play all of the games such as shift 2,crysis 2 ,gta 4 ,bfbc2,etc?
thanks


----------



## manujohn (May 2, 2011)

Try to find a Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H/MSI GA 880GMA E35(lesser chance).. Else go with the 880GM ..
For RAM , get one stick of G.Skill F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL @ 2.4k
You cant play such new demanding games without a discrete graphics card effectively. 
Buy a gfx card to play such games.


----------



## Cilus (May 2, 2011)

For playing today's latest games you need a dedicated graphics card. Let us know your total budget for system upgrade and the full config of your current PC including mainly SMPS so we that we can suggest better.


----------



## rahulvyas (May 3, 2011)

i am using 9400gt graphics card which i bought 1 year ago for Rs.2600(i is chinese)
see this video they maxed out gta 4 in lesser ranked processor than mine and same graphics card(9400gt) i cant purchase a graphics card
YouTube - Gta IV maxed out on 9400GT 1GB

my budget is Rs.7000 i own a 480w power supply unit 
i want to buy a motherboard and ram with in Rs.7000

thanks dudes
Rahul

and for gaming i have to put windows 7 64 bit(3gb+ram) 
can it run 32 bit games easily?? and fast as it does in 32 bbit windows 7

thanks
rahul


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2011)

^^ that's vid is fake for sure and GTA4 can't be maxed to a 9400GT no matter what you do.

Stick with your current config and a dd a gfx card+PSU - Gigabyte Superb 460W @ 2.1K + Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDr 5 @ 4.5K.

With these upgrades you will be able to platy all latest games.


----------



## saswat23 (May 4, 2011)

OP,
which PSU do u have..???
And why do u want 2 change ur mobo..??? Stick with the current mobo and upgrade as topgear has advised.


----------



## rahulvyas (May 4, 2011)

i need to buy Ram ddr3 because i cant oc my ram over than 800 mhz with this mobo
this mobo dosnt perform all functions that i want
why do i need a psu what is its use?
i am currently using 460w got it with "i cool" cabinet Rs.1400

thanks dudes


----------



## coderunknown (May 4, 2011)

cause these el-chepo PSU have a rating of 450-500W but can't deliver anything above 300W. you try & PSU ends up in smokes & may push other PC parts over the edge too. & as you are planning to upgrade, better stay safe & at least get a descent 400W unit. something like FSP Saga II 400W/Gigabyte 460W/Corsair CX400W.


----------



## saswat23 (May 4, 2011)

That generic PSU is just not sufficient for handling a GPU. It may even burn.
So, better get a FSP SAGAII 350W at 1.5k. It will be good idea.
And ur budget is just not enough for all these upgrades.


----------



## Skud (May 4, 2011)

Post the size and resolution of your monitor for better understanding of your gaming requirements.


----------



## topgear (May 5, 2011)

but even DDR3 rams won't make some huge difference as OP don't has a gaimng card read 9400GT - it's suitable for movie watching and some casual games which has very low system requirements - so if op is serious about gaming he should buy a gfx card around 5-6k at-least.


----------



## Anush (May 5, 2011)

I am planning to buy a new PC soon.
My configurations are :

-Intel Core i5 - 2300 Processor LGA1155 Socket
-Transcend/Kingston/Corsair 4 Gb (2 x 2Gb) 1333 Mhz
-Seagate Barracuda 1 TB SATA (7200 rpm)
                              or
 WD10EADX (1 TB  Sata 6 GB/s)

I might upgrade with a GPU later. I have kept in mind of ATI HD5570 or HD5670.

I have also thought of the Intel DH67BL Mother Board.

So, please suggest me a good Mother Board other than the above. 

-The motherboard should support upto DDR3 RAM 1600 Mhz (DH67BL only supports upto 1333 Mhz).
- USB 3.0 support.
- Sata 3 Gb/s and 6 Gb/s support.

Also, suggest me a Good PSU.

Thanks in advance


----------



## rahulvyas (May 5, 2011)

thanks everyone
i just want to know that why do i need to buy a psu? 
what is difference b/w psu and smps?
will psu boost my performance?

i have this monitor:
Google Image Result for *www.itechnews.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/lg-w2252tq-lcd.jpg

i have this monitor:
Google Image Result for *www.itechnews.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/lg-w2252tq-lcd.jpg


----------



## manujohn (May 5, 2011)

Anush said:


> I am planning to buy a new PC soon.
> My configurations are :
> 
> -Intel Core i5 - 2300 Processor LGA1155 Socket
> ...



No H67 motherboards support 1600Mhz. This doesnt mean 1600Mhz RAMs will not work in a H67 mobo, it works with the max.speed the motherboard can offer(i.e, 1333Mhz).
So forget about it or get a P67 motherboard along with a Graphic card.
For the PSU, i am suggesting some below Rs.4000
-FSP Saga II 500w @ Rs.2000
-Seasonic S12II 500w @ Rs.3300
-Corsair VX450w @ Rs.3500
-Seasonic S12II 520w @ Rs.3600

@Rahulvyas : SMPS(Switched Mode Power Supply) and PSU(Power Supply Unit) almost mean the same.
But more clearly PSU is a type of SMPS,which supplies power to the other components of a computer.
So for a computer technician a SMPS and a PSU mean the same Power Supply Unit.


----------



## Anush (May 5, 2011)

Thanks Manujohn.
Will a 400 W PSU be sufficient for HD5570 and HD5670 Graphic cards?


----------



## d3p (May 5, 2011)

^^more than sufficient. But keep some headroom for future upgrades.

better to go with Corsair VX450.


----------



## manujohn (May 5, 2011)

Anush said:


> Thanks Manujohn.
> Will a 400 W PSU be sufficient for HD5570 and HD5670 Graphic cards?



It is enough. The best option will be Corsair CX400 @ 2.5k.. Another one is FSP SAGA II 400w @ 1.7k...
But to be more futureproofing get 450w/500w PSU.
The best budget option is FSP SAGA II 500W @ 2k.
As d3p5kor suggested Corsair VX450 is another great choice.


----------



## Anush (May 5, 2011)

Thanks d3p5kor and manujohn.

I will install a 4Gb DDR3 1333 Mhz on my new pc. So, a 1x4Gb is good or 2x2Gb is good ?


----------



## d3p (May 5, 2011)

a 2X2GB 2 DIMMs is cheaper these days.

But a 4GB single DIMM is more futureproof & comes handy, if you have 2 DIMM slots in Motherboard.


----------



## coderunknown (May 5, 2011)

Anush said:


> Will a 400 W PSU be sufficient for HD5570 and HD5670 Graphic cards?



enough if you go for a good PSU. avoid Cooler Master Extreme Power, local PSU & even VIP PSU as they are not upto the mark.


----------



## Anush (May 5, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> a 2X2GB 2 DIMMs is cheaper these days.
> 
> But a 4GB single DIMM is more futureproof & comes handy, if you have 2 DIMM slots in Motherboard.



Any performance issue between these two types ?


----------



## Skud (May 5, 2011)

Man, everybody tells CM Extreme series are bad, but I have used one 600W for 2 years with my current setup except with a HD4850 without any issues. I even OCed my CPU to 3.4 GHz and run it for a couple of months without any issues. Currently the SMPS is powering my friend's Core 2 Quad E8300 along with the HD4850 without any problem. So how bad it is?

But yes, even I would recommend people to buy a Corsair. No idea about FSP and other brands. Seasonic must be good though.


----------



## manujohn (May 5, 2011)

If you are not going to add more RAM in future and your motherboard has 4 slots then get 2 sticks of 2GB DDR3 and run it in dual channel. Notable performance difference is there with 1 stick of 4GB  RAM running in single channel as the dual channel 2x2GB sticks performs more...
But as d3p5kor suggested a 4GB stick is preferred when you have only two DIMM slots.


----------



## coderunknown (May 6, 2011)

Skud said:


> Man, everybody tells CM Extreme series are bad, but I have used one 600W for 2 years with my current setup except with a HD4850 without any issues. I even OCed my CPU to 3.4 GHz and run it for a couple of months without any issues. Currently the SMPS is powering my friend's Core 2 Quad E8300 along with the HD4850 without any problem. So how bad it is?



Cooler Master doesn't makes bomb. so don't expect all to go boom. just that Extreme Power uses really cheap component & so fails to deliver even 75% of its rated power. so some may survive but its not suggested for a new PC/upgrade as the chances it'll go bad is really high.


----------



## Skud (May 6, 2011)

Sam said:


> Cooler Master doesn't makes bomb. so don't expect all to go boom. just that Extreme Power uses really cheap component & so fails to deliver even 75% of its rated power. so some may survive but its not suggested for a new PC/upgrade as the chances it'll go bad is really high.




Actually the box states 70% efficiency guaranteed. So its even lower than what you say.


----------



## Cilus (May 6, 2011)

Even I've seen a CM Extreme 600W to power a C2Q600 and GTX 285 for 2 years without any problem. But that does not mean the PSU is better than others. The components used is of not up to the marks and the PSu can't handle extreme conditions like high voltage ripple or current flow.

So better avoid it.


----------



## Skud (May 6, 2011)

Even the GX series suffer from ripple problems and not a good buy.


----------



## Anush (May 6, 2011)

As quoted my configurations in post #12 buying an Asus H67 motherboard is better or an Intel DH67BL ?


----------



## topgear (May 7, 2011)

^^ what's your max budget for mobo ?


----------



## rahulvyas (May 8, 2011)

what is the price of ASUS M4A88T-M/USB3


----------



## rajan1311 (May 8, 2011)

Anush said:


> Thanks Manujohn.
> Will a 400 W PSU be sufficient for HD5570 and HD5670 Graphic cards?



get a HD 6670, costs Rs500 more than a HD 5670 but you get better performance and even lower power consumption. Your normal PSU might be able to handle it, but I would recommend you get a FSP Saga II 350W PSU for Rs1500 when you get the money.

Also, i recently got a Gigabyte MA78LMT-S2, good board with all features, get it if you on a really low budget....you can get it for Rs2700 incl tax.


----------



## rahulvyas (May 8, 2011)

for gaming if i am using a graphics card 9400gt ,i wont need integrated graphics? right?
so this will be a better choice:870 chipset(AMD)?
which mobo is best among them:
M4A87T 
ASUS M4A87TD/USB3
GA-870A-USB3
GA-870A-UD3
870U-G55
870-G45
870A-G54


----------



## rajan1311 (May 8, 2011)

you cant "game" with a 9400GT. Why are you buying this rig again?


----------



## rahulvyas (May 8, 2011)

do u think that i should order this from amazon as it is much cheaper please guide me

Amazon.com: Corsair XMS3 4 GB 1333MHz PC3-10666 240-pin DDR3 Memory Kit for Intel Core i3 i5 i7 and AMD CMX4GX3M1A1333C9: Electronics
and 
Gigabyte Socket AM3/AMD 880G/Hybrid CrossFireX/SATA3&USB3.0/A&V&GbE/ATX Motherboard GA-880GA-UD3H


are these things compatible with:
amd phenom ii x2 550 and each other?


----------



## rajan1311 (May 8, 2011)

dude the prices are almost the same....You get 2GB for Rs1100...also, none of these upgrades will help your gaming..


----------



## Skud (May 8, 2011)

rahulvyas said:


> what is the price of asus m4a88t-m/usb3



6000-6500.


----------



## Anush (May 8, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ what's your max budget for mobo ?


Till 6k. Will i get Intel DH67BL under 6k ?


----------



## topgear (May 9, 2011)

^^ Intel DH67BL B3 @ 5.5K


----------



## rahulvyas (May 9, 2011)

what is the price for gigabyte 870A-UD3 in delhi?
where to buy it?
i can go to nehru place/janakpuri


----------

